# pb simulink/matlab



## ed71 (22 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,

j'essai matlab(7R14), ca se lance nickel et marche bien avec x11 mais quand je veut lancer simulink en cliquant sur son icone, j'ai le message "??? Undefined function or variable 'simulink'."

quelqu'un a une idée du souci ?

(quand j'essai de reinstaller, simulink l'est bien deja)

merci


----------

